# increase screen resolution from 1024x768 to 1920x1080



## Stefano Colonna (May 2, 2016)

I have a graphic controller NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti on a PC Desktop HP Pavilion h8-1120 it.
I have succesfully installed a FreeBSD 10.3 RELEASE with Xorg and xfce4 that run correctly but with only 1024x768 screen resolution.
I haven't installed a DM but I have seen that xorg have installed an old TWN that start with `startx` command. I start xfce desktop with `startxfce4` command
I have two monitor but actually I have checked my configuration with only one monitor Samsung SyncMaster BX2231 that support FullHD 1920x1080.
Now I want to increase my Xorg and xfce4 resolution to FullHD but I have some errors by Xorg:

1) I have erased old xorg.conf and xorg.conf.new and /var/log/xorg.log

2) I have ran `Xorg -configure`

3) in old and in new Xorg.0.log I have always this message:


```
Number of created screens does not match number od detected devices
Configuration failed.
(EE) Server terminated with error
```


This is my /boot/loader.conf

```
kern.vty=vt
```
I have booted with and without this loader.conf and I have always the same error by `Xorg -configure`


This is my /etc/rc.conf:


```
hostname="amatronico"
keymap="it"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
ifconfig_re0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"

moused_enable="YES"

dbus_enable="YES"

hald_enable="YES"

devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"

linux_load="YES"
```

This is my output of `pciconf`:


```
root@amatronico:~ # pciconf -lv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:  class=0x060000 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x01008086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:  class=0x060400 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x01018086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
none0@pci0:0:22:0:  class=0x078000 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x1c3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller'
  class  = simple comms
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:  class=0x0c0320 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x1c2d8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:  class=0x040300 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x1c208086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = HDA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:  class=0x060400 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x1c108086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:1:  class=0x060400 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x1c128086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:2:  class=0x060400 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x1c148086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:28:3:  class=0x060400 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x1c168086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib6@pci0:0:28:4:  class=0x060400 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x1c188086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib7@pci0:0:28:5:  class=0x060400 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x1c1a8086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib8@pci0:0:28:6:  class=0x060400 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x1c1c8086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 7'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib9@pci0:0:28:7:  class=0x060400 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x1c1e8086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:  class=0x0c0320 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x1c268086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:  class=0x060100 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x1c4a8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'H67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:  class=0x010601 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x1c028086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:  class=0x0c0500 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x1c228086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = SMBus
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:  class=0x030000 card=0x90a21b0a chip=0x124410de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
  device  = 'GF116 [GeForce GTX 550 Ti]'
  class  = display
  subclass  = VGA
hdac0@pci0:1:0:1:  class=0x040300 card=0x90a21b0a chip=0x0bee10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
  device  = 'GF116 High Definition Audio Controller'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = HDA
ral0@pci0:5:0:0:  class=0x028000 card=0xf0511814 chip=0x53901814 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Ralink corp.'
  device  = 'RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe'
  class  = network
re0@pci0:6:0:0:  class=0x020000 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x816810ec rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
  device  = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
xhci0@pci0:7:0:0:  class=0x0c0330 card=0x2ab5103c chip=0x8241104c rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Texas Instruments'
  device  = 'TUSB73x0 SuperSpeed USB 3.0 xHCI Host Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
root@amatronico:~ #
```

This is my Xorg.0.log:


```
[  1414.809]
X.Org X Server 1.17.4
Release Date: 2015-10-28
[  1414.809] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  1414.809] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p31 amd64
[  1414.809] Current Operating System: FreeBSD amatronico 10.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE #0 r297264: Fri Mar 25 02:10:02 UTC 2016  [email]root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[  1414.809] Build Date: 03 April 2016  06:01:52AM
[  1414.809]  
[  1414.809] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[  1414.809]    Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
   to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  1414.809] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  1414.809] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon May  2 06:22:24 2016
[  1414.812] (II) Loader magic: 0x801510
[  1414.812] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  1414.812]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  1414.812]    X.Org Video Driver: 19.0
[  1414.812]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0
[  1414.812]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  1414.812] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:1244:1b0a:90a2 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf8000000/33554432, 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xd8000000/67108864, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  1414.812] (==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
[  1414.812] (==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
[  1414.812]    Section "Device"
[  1414.812]      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"
[  1414.812]      Driver   "nv"
[  1414.812]    EndSection
[  1414.812]    Section "Screen"
[  1414.812]      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"
[  1414.812]      Device   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"
[  1414.812]    EndSection
[  1414.812]    Section "Device"
[  1414.812]      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
[  1414.812]      Driver   "fbdev"
[  1414.812]    EndSection
[  1414.812]    Section "Screen"
[  1414.812]      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
[  1414.812]      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
[  1414.812]    EndSection
[  1414.812]    Section "Device"
[  1414.812]      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  1414.812]      Driver   "vesa"
[  1414.812]    EndSection
[  1414.812]    Section "Screen"
[  1414.812]      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[  1414.812]      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  1414.812]    EndSection
[  1414.812]    Section "ServerLayout"
[  1414.812]      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"
[  1414.812]      Screen   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"
[  1414.812]      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
[  1414.812]      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[  1414.812]    EndSection
[  1414.812] (==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
[  1414.812] (==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
[  1414.812] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" (0)
[  1414.812] (**) |  |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1414.812] (**) |  |-->Device "Builtin Default nv Device 0"
[  1414.812] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0".
   Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1414.812] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (1)
[  1414.812] (**) |  |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1414.812] (**) |  |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
[  1414.812] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".
   Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1414.812] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)
[  1414.812] (**) |  |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1414.812] (**) |  |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  1414.812] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
   Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1414.812] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  1414.812] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  1414.813] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  1414.813] (==) FontPath set to:
   /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[  1414.813] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  1414.813] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
   If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  1414.813] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  1414.813] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  1414.902] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1414.902]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  1414.902]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[  1414.902] (==) AIGLX enabled
[  1414.902] (II) LoadModule: "nv"
[  1414.902] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
[  1414.902] (II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1414.902]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 2.1.20
[  1414.902]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1414.902]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[  1414.902] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
[  1414.902] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
[  1414.902] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1414.902]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 0.4.4
[  1414.902]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1414.902]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[  1414.902] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[  1414.902] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[  1414.902] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1414.902]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 2.3.4
[  1414.902]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1414.902]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0

[  1414.920] (WW) NV: Ignoring unsupported device 0x10de1244 (GF116 [GeForce GTX 550 Ti]) at 01@00:00:0
[  1414.920] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"
[  1414.920] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"
[  1414.921] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
[  1414.931] (EE) LoadModule: Module fbdevhw does not have a fbdevhwModuleData data object.
[  1414.931] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"
[  1414.931] (II) Unloading fbdevhw
[  1414.931] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdevhw" (invalid module, 0)
[  1414.931] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
[  1414.931] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"
[  1414.931] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"
[  1414.931] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
[  1414.931] (EE) LoadModule: Module fbdevhw does not have a fbdevhwModuleData data object.
[  1414.931] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"
[  1414.931] (II) Unloading fbdevhw
[  1414.931] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdevhw" (invalid module, 0)
[  1414.931] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  1414.931] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"
[  1414.931] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"
[  1414.932] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
[  1414.939] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1414.939]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.1.0
[  1414.939]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[  1414.939] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[  1414.939] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[  1414.939] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[  1414.940] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1414.940]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  1414.940]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[  1414.940] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[  1414.940] (II) VESA(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
[  1414.940] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[  1414.995] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[  1414.995] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[  1414.995] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 14336 kB
[  1414.995] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: NVIDIA
[  1414.995] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 112.38
[  1414.995] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
[  1414.995] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: GF106B Board - 10500000
[  1414.995] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Chip Rev   
[  1415.084] (II) VESA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[  1415.084] (==) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[  1415.084] (==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888
[  1415.084] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[  1415.084] (==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[  1415.084] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"
[  1415.084] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"
[  1415.084] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in
[  1415.086] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
[  1415.086] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none
[  1415.086] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.
[  1415.248] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed
[  1415.248] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE PanelID read failed
[  1415.248] (II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):

[...]
```

If I launch xrandr in command line of the console before starting xfce4 I have this response:

```
Can't open display
```

I have also added to /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/screen-resolution.conf the following code:


```
Section "Screen"
   Identifier "Screen0"
   Device  "Card0"
   SubSection "Display"
   Modes  "1920x1080"
   EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Finally I prefer don't install the NVDIA driver if possible.


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2016)

Stefano Colonna said:


> Finally I prefer don't install the NVDIA driver if possible.


Then you're stuck on 1024x768. The nv(4) driver doesn't support your card.


```
[  1414.920] (WW) NV: Ignoring unsupported device 0x10de1244 (GF116 [GeForce GTX 550 Ti]) at 01@00:00:0
```


----------



## Stefano Colonna (May 2, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Then you're stuck on 1024x768. The nv(4) driver doesn't support your card.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Dear SirDice 

Since I want to increase my screen resolution I have understood that I have to install the proprietary NVIDA driver NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-361.42 with command `make install` but this is the result: 


```
[...] 
make[2]: "/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk" line 12: Unable to locate the kernel source tree. Set SYSDIR to override 
*** Error code 1 
[...]
```

During the FreeBSD installation I have chosen to not install source code and now, since I'm a newbie of FreeBSD, I don't know if it's possible to install the source without erase the current installation.


----------



## tobik@ (May 2, 2016)

See Thread 52311/#post-318536.


----------



## Stefano Colonna (May 2, 2016)

Dear SirDice and tobik

I have installed the proprietary NVIDIA driver according the instructions of the thread from tobik suggested to me in the precedent post and now finally I have my FullHD resolution at 1920x1080 and also with double monitor !!!

Thanks and best regards,

Stefano Colonna


----------

